
Ask HN: What are 3 company functions remote work is not well-suited for? - ceohockey60
https://twitter.com/kevinsxu/status/1255304613567365121
======
webmaven
Going out for lunch together.

Front desk reception.

Packing up a laid-off employee's desk into a box, and escorting them to the
parking lot.

------
ceohockey60
Mine are: mentoring junior employees, onboarding new recruits, discussing &
setting OKRs.

